# heat press tape



## dbamuti (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi there
I have some double sided tape that I think I got as something called heat-press-tape.
Can anyone tell me if I can place vinyl letters on it upside down to adhere to shirt while it is being heat pressed? Hope this makes sense to someone!
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## FabricWorx (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi,
Heat press tape is not double sided. I would not recommend using the tape you have as heat tape. Could end up with a mess on your fabric & heat press platen.

Cheers


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you are using apparel vinyl, it has the adhesive in/on it. The dull side is the adhesive side. The shiny side is the carrier that is used to hold the letters in place. I have never seen a double sided heat transfer tape.


----------



## dbamuti (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks very much...I guess double sided does not actually make sense but I'm so new I thought maybe something magical happened
I'm doing heat-transfer shirts on an ink-jet printer, putting them through a Graphtec cutter and heat pressing them onto shirts...problem is getting the letters to stay put from the work table up onto the heat press...they ineveitably move and then I'm under a hot press trying to make sure they are straight and of course they cannot be as straight as when on the work table so I'm still researching some way to hold them steady until I get them pressed. I have seen some stuff called Transfer Tape but evryone so far is showing it out of stock...not sure what that means.
But thank you sooooo much for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## dbamuti (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for taking the time to answer.
I am using 8.5x11 heat transfer sheets and after I print them and pull the letters off they do not feel sticky at all until they are heat pressed.
Thanks very much...I guess double sided does not actually make sense but I'm so new I thought maybe something magical happened
I'm doing heat-transfer shirts on an ink-jet printer, putting them through a Graphtec cutter and heat pressing them onto shirts...problem is getting the letters to stay put from the work table up onto the heat press...they ineveitably move and then I'm under a hot press trying to make sure they are straight and of course they cannot be as straight as when on the work table so I'm still researching some way to hold them steady until I get them pressed. I have seen some stuff called Transfer Tape but evryone so far is showing it out of stock...not sure what that means.
If you have any thoughts on how to keep these little letters in place I really would love to hear them! Thanks again!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

You do not remove your lettering from the sheet, you remove/weed the nonprinted areas. That way the letters stay on the backing and in place. You lay the backing with the lettering on your item print side down and press. Heat transfer tape should be available from most any site. Do not know where you have looked. Sometimes it will look similar to a roll of tan masking tape. DO NOT try to use masking tape. You will not be happy. The transfer tape has a type of adhesive that does not leave a residue on the garment when pressing. 

I am a little confused by your post in that in one place you talk about vinyl letters and in another you talk about inkjet transfers. Which are you trying to do? What inkjet paper are you trying to use on what color item?


----------



## dbamuti (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry, part of the problem with being new is terminology gaps.
I am using two different heat transfer sheets both from Coastal. One is Jet Pro Sof Stretch, for light colors and I do not have an issue with this one but the other is Jet Pro Opaque for dark colors and those letters are cut out and the sheet has two pieces a paper backing and a vinyl top. When I try to pull them apart the letters stay on the paper backing so I then have to take them off there and put them on the shirt. Maybe I havve to go watch some videos as I do not see another way to do it.
I do not use rolls, just transfer sheets. I am a novice in the truest sense of the word and really do appreciate your time!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

There are a lot of places that sell heat transfer tape. Conde, Bestblanks, Paramount Services, and most any other place that sell products for sublimation. The problem with the tape is that it doesn't stick well to cloth! By the time I get the shirts on the press the tape is already coming off and the transfer is going with it.


----------



## dbamuti (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks very much for the info!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Once you get the transfer taped in place, fold the shirt over the transfer. Carefully carry to the press. Lay it on the press still folded. Gently unfold. This helps to keep the transfer in place.


----------



## printbiz (Mar 14, 2011)

good day masters, i would like to ask if the transfer tape is safe for heat press?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

printbiz said:


> good day masters, i would like to ask if the transfer tape is safe for heat press?


Yes it is. That's what it's made for. It is heat resistant tape. But you have to purchase it from a heat press supplies vendor. You can't use just regular tape.


----------



## printbiz (Mar 14, 2011)

lben said:


> Yes it is. That's what it's made for. It is heat resistant tape. But you have to purchase it from a heat press supplies vendor. You can't use just regular tape.



so can i use this tape to hold 3g jet opaque for easy layout of the design? Cause in our experience we're having a hard time on layout the opaque paper because it curls when heated by the upper platen of the heat press.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Yep, that's what it's for. When I use it on material I use about 2 inches of it and really press it down hard so that it sticks to the material. If you just lay it down softly it will come off too easily. It peels off after pressing easily. 

Put it on the shirt before you put it on the press, or even after just be careful not to burn your hands in the process.


----------



## dbamuti (Apr 22, 2010)

Very helpful posts Thank you all!!!
It may seem elementary but to those of us who have never done it before....


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh how well I know. I've asked some questions that I'm sure those with knowledge and experience probably laughed themselves silly over.


----------

